# KASER NET PC YF800-4G



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

FRYS.com | KASER

Dont know if this has been posted before or not but this little gadget seems pretty cool for a car pc.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you could run windows CE with that i'm sure. would fit anywhere in a car too. would make for a nice setup for a low profile system.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

with 512mb of ram you would be lucky if you could even run winblows on that thing.


----------

